

ZeniMax Media Acquires id Software - jrbedard
http://www.idsoftware.com/
Mein Leben!
======
die_sekte
Hm. And I thought id would remain independent. (I haven't played even one of
their games, just admired them.)

------
defen
Does this mean that Carmack is going to completely stop working on 3D engines
in order to focus on rocketry or whatever he's into now?

~~~
Hexstream
From the article:

"id Software will continue to operate as a studio under the direction of its
founder, John Carmack. No changes will be made in the operations of id
Software in the development of its games. All the principals at id Software
have signed long-term employment contracts, assuring they will continue in
their roles developing games at the studio.

“This puts id Software in a wonderful position going forward,” said John
Carmack, who will continue to serve in his current role as Technical
Director."

------
jrbedard
"mein leben!"

------
henning
Ah, id software. A relic from the time when PC gaming was exciting and
relevant.

~~~
bep
When it stopped to be exciting or relevant?

